# New Ev Parts online shop



## only1jake (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey guys!

I'm Jake S from Gamma Electrix and I'd like to let you know that our online shop is now open for business. We are mainly accepting National orders; New Zealand, but we are also accepting orders to the United States and Canada. It is pretty expensive on our site to ship to US and CA at the moment, but we are working on better methods. We mainly sell small parts and accessories for your evs.

ALL OF OUR PRODUCTS ARE ON A 2 WEEK SALE!

We have these parts in stock:

- Digital combo LED meter, Red, Blue and Green. $21.25NZD each
- Longma type twist grip throttle $18NZD per pair
- Various Anderson connectors (New Stock Arriving eventually)
- Various Contactors (Coming soon)
- 200A fuse $9NZD
- Two different model fuse holders $13.30NZD and $20.25NZD
(These are the prices when on sale)

I'll be selling these and other parts for a while. You can order them through the website and we accept paypal. Also if you'd like to know the prices in other currencies please feel free to hop onto the website and there is a dropdown menu on the bottom right. 

It would be good if you guys could check it out!

I am not really here trying to advertise my site, I am just wanting to let you guys know that my site is now online. (and of course I'd like some clicks  )

http://www.gammaelectrix.com

Thanks so so much.

Jake

P.S I also posted this on another forum, I would just like to get the link across to everyone, not necessarily asking for buyers etc. Just would like people to know we are open for business.


----------

